# Why A Daily Hukamnama?



## Hardip Singh (Aug 28, 2010)

Why one should take a daily Hukamnama of one shabad starting from the top of left page, when whole of the Guru Granth sahibs bani itself is the Almighty's word or HIS order. Then why the order of the day or a daily hukamnama?

Moreover, whats the significance of taking a hukamnama everytime you finish an Ardass after some kirtan / katha / path?

I will request the learned members of the SPN to share their views on this.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

We are bestowed a fixed number of breaths and they last us a life time..and they ALL come form HIM....is it possible to ask HIM to dispense with a lifetime and just give us all those breaths in in ONE  GO at Birth ?? Then everyones "life" would be one lonnnnnnnnnnng breath !!

SGGS is a JEEWAN JAACH...Method of LIVING ones LIFE...so that Each breath is Blessed by HIM....and its virtually impossible for anyone to "Live SGGS" all in a single day or week or month...or year or ever decade...SGGS is FOR EACH BREATH....and for simplicity sake we take  a Daily HUKMNAMAH as DIRECTION for that DAY....each STEP...along the WAY towards HIM...

Blessings and Satnaam
Jarnail Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

we are bestowed a fixed number of Breaths by HIM...and these breaths come at their appropriate time one by one..and when its all finished..we depart...Still its impossible for anyone to ask..why one breath at a time..since they all come form HIM..why not all at one GO...

SGGS is JEEVAN JAACH..Method of Living our LIFE on a breath by breath basis..so that each breath is blessed by HIM....SGGS teaches us How to do THAT....and since we live life day by day...Hum aadmai haan EK Dammii..says Nanak..the SGGS hukmnamah on  a Daily Basis is a most convenient way to assimilate the Jeevan jaach into our Life. We have for convenience sake divided up our Lives on a Daily ( 8 hours work..8 hours sleep etc..) 24 hour ccycle....and so similarly we have set up a Daily hukmanmah basis so that EACH DAY we take DIRECTION form HIM on how best to live our LIFE so that ultimately at the End of the "DAY" (for some a few minutes after birth..to others a ripe old age of 100++)..we RETURN TO BASE blessed by HIM..to be at His Lotus feet.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

Thanks a lot , Gyanni jee.
Than why to restrict the hukamnamha to the one on the top first on the left page we open of SGGS jee ?
SRM needs to be amended.
It has to be at rendom from any where of all 1440 angs.
Regards & Guru Fateh
Hardip Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

Hardip ji

Me neech tells me you are asking for practical answers along with raising questions of spirituality. Am I right about this?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Hardip ji
> 
> Me neech tells me you are asking for practical answers along with raising questions of spirituality. Am I right about this?


 
Narayanjot jeo,
Sikhi is about practality. We are suppose to learn something each day from whole of SGGS jee and adopt it in our day to day lives. So why to restrict ourselves to only some pages of SGGS which are usually from page 600 to 800 for daily hukamnama.
I remember on old post from Gyanni jee where he had recomended to select any shabad randomly say by our computers and have the hukamnama and than do go for its meanings and try to adopt those in our life.
Regards & Guru Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*



Hardip Singh said:


> Narayanjot jeo,
> Sikhi is about practality. We are suppose to learn something each day from whole of Sri Guru Granth Sahib jee and adopt it in our day to day lives. So why to restrict ourselves to only some pages of Sri Guru Granth Sahib which are usually from page 600 to 800 for daily hukamnama.
> I remember on old post from Gyanni jee where he had recomended to select any shabad randomly say by our computers and have the hukamnama and than do go for its meanings and try to adopt those in our life.
> Regards & Guru Fateh



Hardip Singh ji, 

Guru Fateh and well said.

As SGGS is heavy, so randomly the pages that open are between 600 to 800 due to gravity.

I agree with Gyani ji about random Hukumnaamas and use them in our daily lives.If one can record the whole SGGS on one's iPod or any other mp3/4 and leave it on shuffle, then the randomness would be more natural. We should take advantage of this new technology so that we can have Hukumnaamas from page 1 to 1429.

If one is into doing sehaj paath, then one can learn about many Shabads daily and try to practice them in one's life. I personally think that Sehaj Paath is very important even if one reads only one page daily, provided he/she studies that page and learns the message wholeheartedly. If not then it is just a mechanical ritual rather than a learning tool.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

Hardip Ji,
Gurfateh Jios.

The SRM method of taking Hukm is just a formality and disciplined method. Nothing more nothing less.
As it is a free for all wouldnt be good especially in a congregational situation.
Even with this clearly stated method some people still give way to their haumaii and choose to read Hukm as and how they please...giiving ridiculous reasons for ther choices..morning/evening/night/happy/sad ocassion etc...which means the Granthi / Pathi chooses what the Guru says ??? If its  a Wedding then the Guru got to give a so called Happy hukm !! HA HA HA and if its a death how dare the Guru come up with Lakh Khushian Patshahiahn ????Ha ha ha...( NEVER MIND THAT THE SHABADS ACTUALLY MEAN SOMETHING ALLTOGETHER DIFFERENT ANYWAY ) Thats why at a BHOG for a DEATH the Ragis will sing different shabad kirtan as opposed to a happy birthday/wedding/ etc...?????

The SEHAJ PAATH is the BEST way to learn JEEWAN JAACH.PERIOD. Just ONE SHABAD per DAY..slowly and surely progress along the Path....to HIM.


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*

Then why is it that the hukamnama from Harmandar sahib has become so popular? I don't see why it is anymore special than any other hukamnama??


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*



findingmyway said:


> Then why is it that the hukamnama from Harmandar sahib has become so popular? I don't see why it is anymore special than any other hukamnama??




Frankly..the SAME GURU sits on all the THRONES everywhere...the HUKM that a person takes PERSONALLY is the vital link with the GURU...not a mere formality performed thousands of miles away...

The Mulsim World regards the Namaaz said in the Mecca Mosques during Ramdhaan Month very special...but thats becasue they belive Allah lives in the Kaaba....NOT so Sikhs vis vis Harmandar sahib / DARBAR SAHIB Amritsar...to US its the GURU thats special and He is everywhere.

Popularity is just  a game...people see a crowd..and they run to join in..and INCREASE the CROWD..self fulfilling "creation"...the more the people the holier, better, whatever ?? Not Necessarily..its just that many FOOLS wasting their time attract MORE FOOLS. - Vast Numbers dont mean anything..dont be fooled by NUMBERS and CROWDS...or POPULARITY !!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Why a daily Hukamnama*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Frankly..the SAME GURU sits on all the THRONES everywhere...the HUKM that a person takes PERSONALLY is the vital link with the GURU...not a mere formality performed thousands of miles away...
> 
> The Mulsim World regards the Namaaz said in the Mecca Mosques during Ramdhaan Month very special...but thats becasue they belive Allah lives in the Kaaba....NOT so Sikhs vis vis Harmandar sahib / DARBAR SAHIB Amritsar...to US its the GURU thats special and He is everywhere.
> 
> Popularity is just  a game...people see a crowd..and they run to join in..and INCREASE the CROWD..self fulfilling "creation"...the more the people the holier, better, whatever ?? Not Necessarily..its just that many FOOLS wasting their time attract MORE FOOLS. - Vast Numbers dont mean anything..dont be fooled by NUMBERS and CROWDS...or POPULARITY !!



Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said. That is why I call Islam an idol worshiping religion because people have to pray while facing Mecca which is the mockery of the omnipresence of The Source to say the least.

The best Hukumnaama is the one we can use as a tool to make our daily lives better. In other words, turn this beautiful poetry into prose which has a long lasting affect and it gets ingrained in our body,spirit and mind. Otherwise the effect of Hukumnaama solely taken as poetry is very transitory.

The interesting part in our lives is that due to the environment we live in via Tv's, Youtube etc. etc., we get attached to some songs and start cultivating some kind of relationship with them, how mundane it may seem but it gives us some kind of contentment.

I hope the same neurons in our brains can be directed towards Gurbani Keertan in the same manner so that the relationship becomes, deeper, stronger,more fruitful and everlasting.

As you so eloquently said in your other post that we should do this, one shabad at a time via sehaj paath.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------

